# Spirit coupon 20% off



## SouthernBelle

***bump***


----------



## Vancouver

awesome...thanks!


----------



## Haunted Host

Curious if they'll accept a print out of this coupon. It says right on "Coupon not valid if copied or duplicated."


----------



## SouthernBelle

Haunted Host said:


> Curious if they'll accept a print out of this coupon. It says right on "Coupon not valid if copied or duplicated."



It's a coupon that was sent via email. Just print it out in color and how would they know???


----------



## icemanfred

when I printed it , it cam out very small
what size is it supposed to be?


----------



## Vancouver

of course u print it...its an instore coupon!...how else are you gonna use it?...email them?...haha...they just dont want it mass produced for obvious reasons...i used it last year at spencers as well ...used it multiple times, they have no idea if u keep using them...all same discount...great for big ticket items


----------



## SouthernBelle

Vancouver said:


> ...how else are you gonna use it?...email them?



LMAO!! 

Ahem, sorry. 



*whispers* But that was damned funny.


----------



## Tumblindice

The coupon is the exact size that I posted. It comes in the body of an email. However it does not say you must bring in the email. You just tell them you got it by email for joining the club. Let me know how you make out. I am going to use it every time I purchase something. 
Of course you can always pay full retail if it makes you feel better.


----------



## icemanfred

I got an e mail from spirit about the $5 shipping, but still no coupon.
so thanks again for posting it.
this and the frankencuted deception makes me
very unhappy with them right now.
especialy since the contact us link on their site doesnt have any contact info.
Gee, do you see a trend.


----------



## icemanfred

has anyone used this coupon yet?
was it accepted?

wonder why alot of people never got this from signing up


----------



## Sychoclown

Got this one today.


----------

